# Stowe 2/8



## mlkrgr (Feb 6, 2014)

Will be up there on a bus trip that will be pulling in at 8:55 am so I should be on the hill at 9:10 am. Shoot me a PM if you want to go. If you're from Eastern MA, I will be taking the Nacski bus. Tix are still available at $77, or $67 w/ promo code HAXNS if you haven't taken a trip with them before.

Link:  *www.nacski.com/mr/register.aspx?id=MA80873413&r=ma-bos*


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2014)

great deal.  too bad I've already got my tix.  Sounds like I couldn't keep up with you anyways.  On the slopes in 15 minutes?  In my dreams!


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 6, 2014)

You have 1 more opportunity to go with them to Stowe on 3/22 for this season at this price. I probably won't make the 3/22 trip because I am going to have to ref soccer most weekend days in March.  But yes, the trick is I do get into snowpants, and make sure everything I need is in my coat or pants so that once I get into the lodge its just a matter of simply switching the shoes I am wearing into boots. It ends up being more like 25/30 minutes if I go to a mountain by car.

Word is that the bookings for this particular bus is the strongest they've been in the past few years for them for any particular trip they've ran that they "upgraded" the bus to a 72 seater last night. So this should be interesting.


----------



## Big Wave Dave (Feb 7, 2014)

thnkn about it


----------

